# New Rondo stuff: Hadean line



## Electric Wizard (Dec 9, 2012)

Hadean EG-628 CGR Fretless Guitar - RondoMusic.com














Hadean EG-532 LRD - RondoMusic.com
http://www.rondomusic.com/product5699.html

















Also in an amber color:






Interesting stuff to say the least. $99 for the fretless and $150 for the paul, so it looks like this line is a more radical accompaniment to the traditional SXs.


----------



## Adeamus (Dec 9, 2012)

Shit. $99 for the fretless? Thats so cheap it scares me.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 9, 2012)

ehbguihsethijeatnh;lihbI:H!BL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FRETLESS FOR $99

The only other fretlesses around are like.... what, $2000+? (But I would love Vigier fretless!)

Can't really work out why they have a tremolo on it... but hey thats cheap as fuu...


----------



## TheFerryMan (Dec 9, 2012)

gimme dat amber paul. jesus, that thing is pretty sex.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 9, 2012)

Green fretboard? hmm... must be because so many folks out there are craving a painted fingerboard...weird.
-Brent


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 9, 2012)

The price.... wow. If I was in the States I'd so buy one


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 9, 2012)

If there was a higher end version of that fretless axe, preferrably with 7 strings, I'd grab one. I like that headstock.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 9, 2012)

That LP paintjob looks fricking epic. I almost hope that the price would be 10x higher as there's no way a $150 would be playable IMO.


----------



## BoredomKills (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## craigny (Dec 9, 2012)

Rondo RULZ


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 9, 2012)

Do not want.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2012)

Not really a fan of the green fretboard but I like the finish on the LP.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the amber LP a lot.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2012)

That head on the fretless has ESP written all over it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 9, 2012)

That graphic on the LP's is awesome.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 9, 2012)

I want that fretless. Maybe on payday...


----------



## Winspear (Dec 9, 2012)

shitsøn;3306437 said:


> If there was a higher end version of that fretless axe, preferrably with 7 strings, I'd grab one. I like that headstock.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...fretless-sub-bass-conversion.html#post3303461

 Can't say I haven't considered it.


----------



## Gregori (Dec 9, 2012)

It's too bad they didn't just expand the Agile line instead of selling more chinese guitars.

That fretless would be cool, but that throw-away floyd is more trouble than it's worth. Hopefully they will make a hardtail verison.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd just block it.


----------



## Gregori (Dec 9, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd just block it.


Well I would too, but it seems kinda odd for them to use a floating trem that can't really float. It looks like a better floyd will fit in that route though, so good news for anyone who wants a cheap fretless with a floating trem.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2012)

They succeeded in giving a fretless superstrat and a LP the same commercial denomination. That's quite an achievement.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting, to say the least. And I think they'll sell, too...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2012)

It's cool but what would you do with a trem on a fretless that you couldn't do with a hardtail? I'm a huge Floyd fan, but even I would likely want a hardtail just for ease of use and quality of materials at the price. That being said, this is yet another example of why one day Kurt will rule the planet.


----------



## J7string (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't touch that Grinch looking FR guitar with a... Thirty-nine and a half foot poooooooooooooooole!


----------



## gunch (Dec 9, 2012)

The SX Pirate guitars are in stock too, they were pretty good and have that sick Gibson vodoo ash finish








New Agile Dauntless too, this time with tusg nut and saddles and no inlays or neck binding, but still with EMG selects






I like it


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Heck, for $99 it's worth buying that fretless just to mess around with one.


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 10, 2012)

^Not so sure a super cheap fretless would want me coming back for more. 
Having tried some other SXs (and actually converted one with a trem to a fretless) I'm definitely overlooking these.


----------



## Thep (Dec 10, 2012)

Its kinda stupid having a trem on a fretless, no? 

If it was fixed, I'd honestly get one. The trem just adds to the cheapness imo.


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 10, 2012)

Did anyone notice the fretless headstock looks a lot like the ESP headstock?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's some non-flashy looking models:

A better looking Superstrat

http://www.rondomusic.com/eg483jdgr.html












And a bass that... Actually looks really awesome.

Hadean EB-6105 TWR - RondoMusic.com












I gotta hand it to them... An H-H 5-string bass for $130 and an H-S-S superstrat for $100. Nice job, Kurt. Very nice job.

EDIT: Oh sweet jesus...

http://www.rondomusic.com/eb9705nm.html


----------



## Tones (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not a fan of graphic art on a guitar, but that amber les paul looks so nice


----------



## Nile (Dec 10, 2012)

So far:
Abalone inlays
ESP headstock with Jackson style soloist body
Nice finish
Jackson style compound radius
Nice neck width
No name on the headstock
Offset string ferrules
Non retarded strap button placements
No active routes
Reverse headstock
24 frets and 25.5" scale
Frets aren't some little dinky things
Basswood body, and not some cheap mahogany variant or some other cheap wood (I know basswood is, I'm talking cutting corners kinda stuff), because basswood can work well

Can be done:
Shave down the neck heel
Can shave down the body contour to give it a PRS style wood showing cutaway
Can deepen the neck pocket and recess the bridge with routing
Dye the fretboard
Sand and oil the neck

I'm in. Fuck me that is nice for 100.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Oh sweet jesus...
> 
> Hadean EB-9705 NM - RondoMusic.com



Credit where credit is due, this looks really good - especially for that kind of cash.

It will certainly be interesting to see what the quality is like on these. I know Rondo is hit and miss generally, but are the cheaper lines particularly bad?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2012)

I think the idea of a fretless guitar is kinda cool, but I really only want my basses to be fretless... That said, it could be cool to learn to play Raygun for real...


----------



## SlaveUnit (Dec 10, 2012)

Tempting for that Hadean EB-9705 NM. Im mean just to have one around to lay tracks with if needed.


----------



## Nile (Dec 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



That is some damn sex for the money. Bare wood and its all nicely rounded off to compliment the body style. That lower horn I also really like.


----------



## Nile (Dec 10, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I know Rondo is hit and miss generally, but are the cheaper lines particularly bad?



If it is anything like the SX line, all it needs is some replacement hardware/electronics and some fretwork and they were good to go. But these are more comparable to the Douglas line, I mean the superstrat even has the old Spad wiring diagram on the page. They typically had slightly less hit or miss fretwork and they didn't have monstrous neck sizes like I heard about on the SX strats.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm imagining the worst thing about that fretless guitar is probably gonna be the sustain... And I dunno about anyone else, but I feel like a trem on a fretless could be fun... I'd still wanna whammy harmonics from time to time, I'm sure...


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 10, 2012)

Adeamus said:


> Shit. $99 for the fretless? Thats so cheap it scares me.



It's probably so cheap because they didn't have to pay to put frets on it......right?


----------



## McGilli (Dec 12, 2012)

As soon as I saw that fretless I ordered it. I've bought fretless from Rondo/Kurt before and it has all been excellent, works great in live performance. Mind you, that was an Agile.

But ya for $99, it'll be perfect for what I need.

I've never seen painted fretboards like that before, are they starting to gain traction or is it just a one off type thing?


----------



## McGilli (Dec 12, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm imagining the worst thing about that fretless guitar is probably gonna be the sustain... And I dunno about anyone else, but I feel like a trem on a fretless could be fun... I'd still wanna whammy harmonics from time to time, I'm sure...



I use fretless for my music on occasion. And really, sustain is a double edged sword I've found. You need the action to be fairly high to get sustain, but at the cost of not being able to press down on the first fret very well.

If you lower the action, it's more playable, but you lose the sustain.

I like to get my guitars some custom inlay work, and my last fretless I had him file down the nut and I have regretted it ever since. Bad sustain now.

I need that sustain to play some great eastern stuff, think if Tea Party type stuff. It sounds awesome on a fretless.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2012)

McGilli said:


> As soon as I saw that fretless I ordered it. I've bought fretless from Rondo/Kurt before and it has all been excellent, works great in live performance. Mind you, that was an Agile.
> 
> But ya for $99, it'll be perfect for what I need.
> 
> I've never seen painted fretboards like that before, are they starting to gain traction or is it just a one off type thing?


i've only seen one other and it was this






dont think we'll be seeing a ton of them any time soon


----------



## BillNephew (Dec 12, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> i've only seen one other and it was this



I saw one of those on CL recently and was amazed that someone bought it  But for $100 for a fretless is not too bad, if you know what to expect. Rondo generally is hit and miss, but with a level and crown and some fret end dressing, they work out to be great guitars for the money.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 12, 2012)

That natural bass is pretty damn cool. In other news, Hadean Strat copies now too:






Hadean EG-462 BK - RondoMusic.com

In blue and red too, and only $79. 
If a Hadean tele appears I may have to buy one.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 12, 2012)

^ there is an SX tele for $85 isn't there?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone buy one of the strats yet? Curious if the body has a large rectangle route or 3 singles routed.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 24, 2012)

For 99$ I'm sure it has terrible fretwork.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

The natural basa is already gone.


----------



## Rommel (Dec 25, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone buy one of the strats yet? Curious if the body has a large rectangle route or 3 singles routed.



One of the AgileGuitarForum members has one and said it has a swimming pool route.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone else wondering if they employ slaves? Seriously, shouldn't those chinese workers get paid a bit more for these things?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yah imma buy one of those fretless guys haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2012)

Bought a blue strat... $79... Swimming pool route? C'mon... 

I bought a HSS pickguard and a DiMarzio Super Distortion... I think I'm gonna do some kind of low drop tuning... A or something...


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Bought a blue strat... $79... Swimming pool route? C'mon...
> 
> I bought a HSS pickguard and a DiMarzio Super Distortion... I think I'm gonna do some kind of low drop tuning... A or something...



I get the feeling that they buy these direct from whatever huge chinese manufacturer who makes the lower end Squier instruments and the like. 

But hey, throw in a set of dragonfire screamers (40.00 for a loaded PG) and you have a pretty decent rock axe for like 110.00.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone know of some 6 string single coil pups that'll balance well in the middle and neck with a Super Distortion? I may just keep the stock ones since I tend to not give much of a rat's ass about stock neck pickups...


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone know of some 6 string single coil pups that'll balance well in the middle and neck with a Super Distortion? I may just keep the stock ones since I tend to not give much of a rat's ass about stock neck pickups...



Dragonfire screamers (as mentioned above lol)

Pretty awesome for the money. I have them in a 05ish Mexican strat with a matching screamer humbucker (which is their copy...and a damn good one...of the Super Distortion) and they work well. Best 40 bucks I ever spent on pups.


----------



## AZMully (Jan 21, 2015)

This thread is a couple years old, but I just bought one of these Hadean EG-628 guitars (the blue flame version). Anyone interested in a review of the guitar?

For now, I'll just say I'm having an INSANE amount of fun with it...


----------



## Le Jeff (Jan 22, 2015)

I've setup a few Rondo axes for friends. They're basically unplayable out of the box, however everything's there. Get the neck straight and the frets level then set the nut and you're basically playing any nice guitar. Some Artec or GFS pickups compliment these things nicely. I may actually pick up one of those Hayden LP thingies just because that finish and headstock look so damn nice.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 22, 2015)

Rondo guitars sound like a trash can.


----------



## ohoolahan (Jan 28, 2015)

they should expand to europe...


----------



## jamesfarrell (Jan 28, 2015)

AZMully said:


> This thread is a couple years old, but I just bought one of these Hadean EG-628 guitars (the blue flame version). Anyone interested in a review of the guitar?
> 
> For now, I'll just say I'm having an INSANE amount of fun with it...



I now declare this thread UNDEAD

I didn't realize it was from 2012 till the last few poasts. GIMME BACK MY 5 MINUTES


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2015)

:zombie:


----------



## crg123 (Jan 28, 2015)

I read the whole thread and then realized its was from 2012 lolol


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 28, 2015)

That Sx pirate looks pretty sweet. Would be a good beater guitar for sure


----------

